# Printer on paralell device

## taiwan

I have some problem to install my printer under gentoo linux i cannot create the lp device :

flubber dev # MAKEDEV lp

mv: cannot move `lp0-' to `lp0': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `lp1-' to `lp1': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `lp2-' to `lp2': Operation not permitted

i have compiled my linux with parport support and printer support !

If anyone have a ID please send me !

----------

## AutoBot

Try loading the module if that is the way you compiled the kernel:

```

modprobe parport

```

----------

